# If You buy Quilted Northern Toilet Paper....



## kleenex (Mar 19, 2018)

just to let you know they have changed the packaging look along with cutting the sheets per roll.   It is the newest grocery store shrink ray product of 2018.

The 352 sheet mega rolls, Ultra soft & strong variety, are now 328 sheet mega rolls.

The 330 sheet mega rolls, Ultra plush variety,  are now 308 sheet mega rolls.

*Just letting you know*


----------



## roadfix (Mar 19, 2018)

This may, one day, force me to purchase a bidet attachment for my toilet and complete my business bare-handed.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 19, 2018)

roadfix said:


> This may, one day, force me to purchase a bidet attachment for my toilet and complete my business bare-handed.


That would be a crappy thing to do..


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 19, 2018)

^

Manufacturers have been doing this for years. I can't say that I've actually counted the difference in toilet paper sheets, though....


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 19, 2018)

I came across an article about "What was used before toilet paper"  Good Reading!  

If you decide to go back in time be sure you end up in China where they've used paper (or very similar) for centuries!  

The others...  blech, shudder,  not so inviting.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh, I've visited places outside of the US where their toilet paper (they don't come in rolls) were equivalent to using coarse sandpaper.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 19, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Oh, I've visited places outside of the US where their toilet paper (they don't come in rolls) were equivalent to using coarse sandpaper.



Thinking that might just be a tad better than the slippery shiny type that not only does not absorb - it just smears!  Great Britain comes to mind.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 19, 2018)

*We don't leave home without Charmin in our suitcases. *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmdbxjdpj-4


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 19, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> ^
> 
> Manufacturers have been doing this for years. I can't say that I've actually counted the difference in toilet paper sheets, though....



And not just paper products.  I wish that I'd had the ingenuity to take measurements and keep a record of the change in size and price of certain candy bars.  At first they just increased the price, then they shrunk the size, then raised the price again, then they offered a larger bar for a higher price  that more than offset the increase in size.  Next the cycle repeated itself so that the bar is back to about it's original size, but the price still goes up.

When I think about inflation, that's about the first thing which comes to mind - how a 5 cent Snickers bar is now at least $1.00, 20 times as much, yet the bar size is pretty much the same as it was when it was a nickle.  For the record, I think that works out to 2000% inflation - more than just about anything else I can think of over the same period.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to love to teach Scouts about the importance of using a checklist when packing your backpack before a trip. If you forget 1 small but important thing such as toilet paper once you're out in the woods, the alternative was to find a nice and pliable large leaf from a tree, poke your middle finge through it, and that's your scraper/toilet paper.

No one ever forgot anything, checklists in hand.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 19, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I used to love to teach Scouts about the importance of using a checklist when packing your backpack before a trip. If you forget 1 small but important thing such as toilet paper once you're out in the woods, the alternative was to find a nice and pliable large leaf from a tree, poke your middle finge through it, and that's your scraper/toilet paper.
> 
> No one ever forgot anything, checklists in hand.


You could always use your checklist


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 19, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> You could always use your checklist



 Made me choke on my water.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 19, 2018)

I guess this is a genuine food forum topic if you are adventurous in your cooking and eating. Some foods give more importance to bathroom tissue than others. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> You could always use your checklist



Lol.


It's more difficult to poke ypur finger cleanly through a checklist than a large leaf...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 19, 2018)

So what's new, the last time they just made it narrower by almost an inch.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 19, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So what's new, the last time they just made it narrower by almost an inch.


 
Exactly! It's nothing new....


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 20, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> And not just paper products.  I wish that I'd had the ingenuity to take measurements and keep a record of the change in size and price of certain candy bars.  At first they just increased the price, then they shrunk the size, then raised the price again, then they offered a larger bar for a higher price  that more than offset the increase in size.  Next the cycle repeated itself so that the bar is back to about it's original size, but the price still goes up.
> 
> When I think about inflation, that's about the first thing which comes to mind - how a 5 cent Snickers bar is now at least $1.00, 20 times as much, yet the bar size is pretty much the same as it was when it was a nickle.  For the record, I think that works out to 2000% inflation - more than just about anything else I can think of over the same period.



I got a box of Van de Kamp's breaded fish the other day. There's still 10 pieces of fish in the package, but...they've shrunk to half the size they used to be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 20, 2018)

I knew the sheets-per-roll count was going down as soon as I saw the coupons with the promotion "Look for our new packaging!!!". No reason to change the package unless you're changing the...value. At least they still have 200+ sheets on a "double roll". 

I rarely buy Charmin. However, a month or two ago one of the grocery stores I shop had a deal on Charmin, and took another $1 off the price if you bought $15 or more (I did) AND I have a good coupon ($1 or more off). Picked up a 12-count "double roll" and thought that it seemed lighter than I had remembered. When I got it home and started to add it to our stock, I saw that these "double rolls" now had a total of 154 sheets per roll.  I don't remember EVER buying a single roll of toilet paper that had only 72 sheets.  Would have been a better value to use the coupon in the bathroom... :


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 20, 2018)

My mum bought  Bunny soft   toilet paper, it came from Poland , had a cute pink bunny , it was cheap and left splinters in   your down stairs.   My mum refused to buy new and called us whiny,  my father  tossed them all in the furnace , problem solved. 

Toilet paper should be soft..


----------



## roadfix (Mar 20, 2018)

We really need to go back to rough toilet paper and "unsafe" playgrounds.   Our children are turning into a bunch of wusses...


----------



## blissful (Mar 20, 2018)

Are we still being taxed in the US for toilet paper at 6 cents per roll?


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 20, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> I got a box of Van de Kamp's breaded fish the other day. There's still 10 pieces of fish in the package, but...they've shrunk to half the size they used to be.



Yeah, and the fish isn't the same quality that it used to be either - kind of mushy.  Same is true of Gortons - same size "fillets" as Van de Camps.


----------



## CakePoet (Mar 20, 2018)

roadfix: buttsplinters are not nice!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2018)

I remember a friend went on a trip to Russia back in the 80s, and she brought an additional suitcase full of extra soft toilet paper with her to barter for gifts to bring home in the emptied suitcase. Apparently, the toilet paper back in the days of the old Soviet Union was like using scratchy brown paper bags.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 20, 2018)

Demolition Man comes to mind. I still wonder how they use the 3 sea shells.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol, me too.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2018)

buckytom said:


> ...the alternative was to find a nice and pliable large leaf from a tree, poke your middle finge through it, and that's your scraper/toilet paper...



Gotta be careful.  I remember a boy scout in our troop who forgot his TP and used a handful of leaves.  A handful of poison ivy leaves.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol, I've heard of that happening, which is why I always recommended a large maple or oak leaf. Easy to recognize.

Worse, I've heard of kids throwing poison ivy or oak on a fire, then everyone getting sick who breathed in the smoke.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Gotta be careful...



Heavily quilted multi-layered super soft TP  clogs up my toilets.


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2018)

I have been using Angel Soft for years. No complaints. My bottom is still happy.


----------



## Caslon (Mar 27, 2018)

Addie said:


> I have been using Angel Soft for years. No complaints. My bottom is still happy.


 

Chramin's new slogan on their packages is... "it makes fun to go".


----------



## kleenex (Jun 3, 2018)

Well If you do love the Cottonelle brand of Toilet Paper You are getting less poops per roll now.   They say the new look packaging that occurred in early May has new a texture....

WELLL The.....

Mega rolls were 380 sheets a roll and are now 340.
Double Rolls were 190 sheets a roll and now 170
Gentle Clean double rolls were 204 sheets and now 170.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 31, 2018)

Because you just know I do not really miss this stuff..

We finally have the 2018 cut in the size of the toilet paper rolls in the red packaging.   Less poops per roll in another brand this year.

The old size if you can get one is 308 sheets per roll in so called mega size:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Charmin-Ultra-Strong-Toilet-Paper-12-Mega-Rolls/44886117

The new mega size is 286 sheets per roll:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Charmin-...per-6-Mega-Roll-286-sheets-per-roll/482328930

The double sized roll is down to 143 sheets per roll in the red packaging.  The blue double size packaging is 142 sheets per roll for now.  A whole whopping one more sheet per roll in the red packaging for the double size roll.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 31, 2018)

kleenex said:


> just to let you know they have changed the packaging look along with cutting the sheets per roll. It is the newest grocery store shrink ray product of 2018.
> 
> The 352 sheet mega rolls, Ultra soft & strong variety, are now 328 sheet mega rolls.
> 
> ...


This is happening all over the world at the moment.


----------

